# Bigger monitor, mouse feels sluggish



## RejZoR (Oct 16, 2013)

So, i got the chance to replace my "old" 19" monitor with a slightly newer wide screen 22" and while i'm starting to like it, the most obvious issue seems to be the feel of the mouse. On old one, it felt snappy and precise and on this new 22" it just feels like it has a slight delay and that it's moving slightly laggy. And that's in Windows alone where my HD7950 should deal with Aero Glass easily. And it's similar in games. Played Natural Selection 2 and while framerate was still high, mouse movement felt sluggish the same way it does in Windows.

Is it possible that higher resolution alone would change the feel of mouse movement, because there are more pixels and distance to cover for the mouse cursor?


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Oct 16, 2013)

Has your refresh rate changed between the 2 monitors?


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 16, 2013)

I used to have 75Hz on old one, but if i'm honest, when i had 60Hz on that very same screen i couldn't feel any noticeable difference.

On this one, what's strange is that AMD CCC is reporting 75Hz as max possible, but in Windows Screen Resolution panel i can only select 60Hz... hm


----------



## rhino (Oct 16, 2013)

On my Logitech MX518 I have response speed control.
Seems to be standard on gaming mice these days however it may be a solution to your dilemma.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> I used to have 75Hz on old one, but if i'm honest, when i had 60Hz on that very same screen i couldn't feel any noticeable difference.
> 
> On this one, what's strange is that AMD CCC is reporting 75Hz as max possible, but in Windows Screen Resolution panel i can only select 60Hz... hm



that just means 75Hz is available at lower resolutions (prolly 1280x1024)


you might just be feeling lag since you've just moved to a bigger screen. higher res = more space to move around.


----------



## digibucc (Oct 16, 2013)

I agree with mussels, I think it is most likely your brain adapting to the screen real estate. I know every time i've moved up a size i've increased mouse speed slightly, at least in the beginning.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

1920x1080 with 800dpi and default speed for me XD


----------



## BazookaJoe (Oct 16, 2013)

What exact monitor is it?

I had a big SAMSUNG which incorporated a "TV" mode for being used directly on a blu-ray or whatever and it would intentionally slow the refresh rate to make the motion feel all nice and smooth  - but this also introduced significant input lag - perhaps check if your monitor is in some kind of "TV  Mode".

Edit : For that matter try cycling through ANY of the various pre-installed performance/colour modes - a friend of mine also has a rather expensive DELL IPS monitor - and when using it in any of the fancy colour profiles it also suffers significant input lag, but when you switch to it's GAME MODE it is suddenly perfect.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

BazookaJoe said:


> What exact monitor is it?
> 
> I had a big SAMSUNG which incorporated a "TV" mode for being used directly on a blu-ray or whatever and it would intentionally slow the refresh rate to make the motion feel all nice and smooth  - but this also introduced significant input lag - perhaps check if your monitor is in some kind of "TV  Mode".



mine calls it "AV mode", also possible


----------



## qubit (Oct 16, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> So, i got the chance to replace my "old" 19" monitor with a slightly newer wide screen 22" and while i'm starting to like it, the most obvious issue seems to be the feel of the mouse. On old one, it felt snappy and precise and on this new 22" it just feels like it has a slight delay and that it's moving slightly laggy. And that's in Windows alone where my HD7950 should deal with Aero Glass easily. And it's similar in games. Played Natural Selection 2 and while framerate was still high, mouse movement felt sluggish the same way it does in Windows.
> 
> Is it possible that higher resolution alone would change the feel of mouse movement, because there are more pixels and distance to cover for the mouse cursor?



The reason is the input lag of the new monitor is longer than the old one and unfortunately there's nothing you can do about it short of replacing it. If you want the lowest lag, get a 120Hz or 144Hz monitor and run it at that refresh rate on your desktop. These are built to minimize lag and some even have a "gaming mode" which reduces lag to almost CRT-like levels.

An example is my Asus VG278HE, but there are several other choices out there now.

Finally, if you get an NVIDIA LightBoost monitor, you can turn on the strobing backlight even while on the desktop and even with AMD cards by using the ToastyX Strobelight utility. This has the effect of totally eliminating motion blur and makes gaming on an LCD monitor awesome.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 16, 2013)

Mussels said:


> mine calls it "AV mode", also possible



... and most probable imo because it is not that high of a resolution step-up, also some TV's have "Game mode" and/or "PC mode" that disables processing to some degree (or completely) to lower input latency


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2013)

oh i should add in that 'game mode' and 'av' mode usually only show up on HDMI - not DVI or VGA. so they shouldnt affect that.


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 16, 2013)

RejZoR said:


> So, i got the chance to replace my "old" 19" monitor with a slightly newer wide screen 22" and while i'm starting to like it, the most obvious issue seems to be the feel of the mouse. On old one, it felt snappy and precise and on this new 22" it just feels like it has a slight delay and that it's moving slightly laggy. And that's in Windows alone where my HD7950 should deal with Aero Glass easily. And it's similar in games. Played Natural Selection 2 and while framerate was still high, mouse movement felt sluggish the same way it does in Windows.
> 
> Is it possible that higher resolution alone would change the feel of mouse movement, because there are more pixels and distance to cover for the mouse cursor?



It does, but not enough information in the post for me to make an opinion. Windows recoginzes only about 20 general positions of the mouse. The sensitivity bar in windows is basically editing the multiplier that the OS uses. I strongly suggets you leave it at the dafault- 6th postion. The 6th position is when the OS uses 1:1 ratio, meaning that whatever number your mouse's sensor reports, that's it. Moving the bar left or right changes the value of the multiplier, and makes it in theory, not be able to hit even or uneven pixels (let's you want to make it faster, you put it on 7th position- 1.2xthe number your mouse reports= gives even or uneven number). To sum up, if you leave the pointer on default and remove "enhase pointer precision" (because its shit , the only factor that regulates the speed when you get a higher resolution is the mouse's CPI, often refered to as DPI (but that as a term coming from printing its not the real name of the phenomenon). In my opinion for 1920x1080, 2000-2500-3200 CPI is the "speed-range" I find most people feel ok with. Less than that requires you to use at least two swipes to get across the diagonal. Anything faster, I personally can't control, but I see plenty of people going waaayyyy faster on HD resolution. In no way I am saying this is the perfect or the only CPI range you should limit yourself to. If you feel like 8200 CPI rocks your boat on HD, gooooy for it  But others could relate to this better than me.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 16, 2013)

The monitor does have a TV tuner function, though the image processing engine seems to be disabled when in monitor mode.

Otherwise it's an LG M228WA. Slightly newer than the Samsung in my specs and with 16:10 wide screen. The Samsung was a 5:4...

My father used to have it instead of TV, but has now bought a proper 32 inch LCD and so i gave it a try since it was there...


----------



## D3FCON (Jan 22, 2016)

I fixed mine just now, as i changed my HDMI input on the HDTV recently i noticed the lag or slower movements. read this forum and then went to "Panasonic" TV settings and put it on Game mode in display. problem fixed. mouse back to normal thank god


----------



## Toothless (Jan 22, 2016)

D3FCON said:


> I fixed mine just now, as i changed my HDMI input on the HDTV recently i noticed the lag or slower movements. read this forum and then went to "Panasonic" TV settings and put it on Game mode in display. problem fixed. mouse back to normal thank god


Nice 3 year old necro.


----------



## D3FCON (Jan 22, 2016)

whenever i have an issue and i find a solution to somone forum with same drams i post the fixes


----------



## Toothless (Jan 22, 2016)

D3FCON said:


> whenever i have an issue and i find a solution to somone forum with same drams i post the fixes


Dude,  the thread has been dead for three years. Don't necro a thread just because you feel like "posting your solution." If there was a need to keep it going then it wouldn't have stopped in the first place. Use common sense.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 22, 2016)

Even if you all of a sudden have this issue. Start a new thread. Its confusing reading old shit and trying to figure out what is going on


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2016)

thread closed. let's leave it at that.


----------

